
You Can Now Pay Your University Tuition With Bitcoins | Wired Business - jcklnruns
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/11/bitcoin-university/
======
ColinWright
Both places where it includes the name of the country it spells it incorrectly
as "Cyrpus" instead of "Cyprus." I find this quite incredible. Even my browser
marks it as a mis-print - how can it find its way into an article like this.

    
    
        Ryan Tate is a WIRED senior writer ...
    

<fx: shakes head in disbelief and despair />

